# my apogenum



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

I told you guys i had a flower on my apogenum and you guys wanted to see so here it is. i have a pic of the plant and how long the runner is which really surprised meits almost 5' long... and the last pic is the flower


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice looking APONOGETON crispus.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol looks like youve got a tank buster there.


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

[email protected]@L....


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

thats great, i hope mine turn out that good


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

nice APONOGETON ULVACEUS


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I have one of those the things shoot up over night (seems like.)Keep it nice and trimmed it's very pretty.


----------

